# need some help finding a reliable source



## gainZ (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi guys.  I am New to this forum and I need some help. 

To make a long story short. I am on cycle of ultrabol 350 by optimum pharma. A friend of mine give me his stack but only had 2 bottles. 
I been trying to find a legitimate source to purchase an extra bottle but have found nothing but scams.
Now I have already started my cycle i am currently on my second bottle just about 8ml left. 

Do anyone of you guys know where I can find a legitimate source to get an extra bottle ? 
I read some threads on here about Op products and from my own personal experience ever since I started using ultrabol 350 strength and gains have gone up quite a bit so I know this product works. 

Thank you everyone ! 
Your help is appreciated.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 12, 2016)

Read the rules. This is not a source board. No one will help u find illegal steroids. First rule of running a cycle is make sure u have EVERYTHING u need before u start.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 12, 2016)

I know your posting in the uncensored because if anywhere this would be the place to ask, but we don't help out with sources man.  

I don't think u bothered to check out any other threads in here because you would of saw 10-15 like this.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 13, 2016)

Your first post introducing yourself, correct. This second post for a source , incorrect. Read the rules my friend. ..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2016)

Wtf is ultrabol?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf is ultrabol?



****ing dying here


----------



## Dex (Jun 13, 2016)

Really, what is ultrabol? Is it oral or injection? You say bottle but then ml.


----------



## dongerlord33 (Jun 13, 2016)

gainZ said:


> Hi guys.  I am New to this forum and I need some help.
> 
> To make a long story short. I am on cycle of ultrabol 350 by optimum pharma. A friend of mine give me his stack but only had 2 bottles.
> I been trying to find a legitimate source to purchase an extra bottle but have found nothing but scams.
> ...



gainZ... I want to use you as my cock rag! Go to another site buddy this site is D-bag free.


----------



## Dex (Jun 13, 2016)

dongerlord33 said:


> gainZ... I want to use you as my cock rag! Go to another site buddy this site is D-bag free.



I know you must be upset about the gays getting shot, but don't take it out on the noob.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Jun 13, 2016)

so I take it you have no pct on hand.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 13, 2016)

dongerlord33 said:


> gainZ... I want to use you as my cock rag! Go to another site buddy this site is D-bag free.



Not ur place to be chasing people out. Maybe he can stick around and learn something.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2016)

dongerlord33 said:


> gainZ... I want to use you as my cock rag! Go to another site buddy this site is D-bag free.



almost d bag free


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 14, 2016)

Ahhh...love these ones


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey guys its been a while. But can anyone point me to where i can score some legit megaman drol or ultraman tistorone

Thanks.

I still lurk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2016)

#TheMatrix said:


> Hey guys its been a while. But can anyone point me to where i can score some legit megaman drol or ultraman tistorone
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I still lurk



Well holy shit....


----------



## harry12 (Jun 16, 2016)

Let me know!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lol dude looks like a lady


----------



## pg8629 (Jun 19, 2016)

O god here we go again another idiot asking for a source on here lmfao. This is not a source 4um


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 7, 2016)

saw this thread, i'm new here and this is my first post. even I was thinking WTF


----------



## pg8629 (Jul 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf is ultrabol?



That's what I was thinking never heard of that probably one them fake supplements people sell for 200.00 a bottle that caps are filled with pre work out and they claim it's super anabolic lol. He should try going to meatspin.com they will give him a great source there.


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sounds like something he bought from the back of a comic book.  haha


----------

